

Ask HN: anyone using World Bank API's? - petervandijck

http://data.worldbank.org/developers They recently opened this up, I'd love to hear of anyone using these.
======
mikey_p
Here's some info on how it was built:
[http://developmentseed.org/blog/2010/sep/27/drupal-
interface...](http://developmentseed.org/blog/2010/sep/27/drupal-interface-
world-bank-data-api) along with a Drupal module from the folks that developed
it, for accessing and building sites/applications around the data:
<http://drupal.org/project/wbapi>.

------
metachris
Google Public Data Explorer can show a subset of the data:
[http://www.google.com/publicdata/overview?ds=d5bncppjof8f9_&...](http://www.google.com/publicdata/overview?ds=d5bncppjof8f9_&ctype=l&strail=false&nselm=h&hl=en&dl=en)

------
SkyMarshal
They're running a contest to get devs to build stuff using their API. Nothing
published yet it appears, but poke around here periodically for updates:

<http://appsfordevelopment.challengepost.com/>

~~~
sudonim
We're administering the contest for The World Bank. If you have any questions,
feel free to reach out through the website. I'm happy to help.

\- Colin, Head of Product, ChallengePost.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Cool thanks. I'd really like to make something with your data, but don't think
I can get to it by the deadline. Will do it anyway though, just might not be
in the contest.

------
fauigerzigerk
I'm not using it yet but it's very interesting. Thanks for that!

------
jambo
clickable: <http://data.worldbank.org/developers>

